

Matchist Meddling with Client Deals - philip1209
http://www.philipithomas.com/matchist-meddling/

======
startupstella
Hey Philip, thanks for posting this. As cofounder of matchist i want to make
sure everything on our site is transparent to all users involved. In this blog
post, you posted only a partial message the client sent. In the end she
specifically asks for using kiss metrics. As we mention to all developers on
the site, communication is key to a great relationship. An initial reach out
with no information about your background or interest in the project is not a
great start. Neither is recommending another tool. If you had consulted with
the client then decided mix panel was a better tool, that is completely
different. We also do not monitor messages, just check in infrequently to make
sure expectations on both sides are being met.this is standard. We expect a
level of professionalism which was not met.

~~~
magic5227
I think the concern here is that you are reading their messages...

